# Cleaning grinder burrs



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

My questions more specifically about the oils that collate on the grinder burrs than removal of coffee particles as I've got a comandante c40 hand grinder which is quite easy to keep clean with regards coffee grinds.

I've seen tablets you can buy that you can run through your grinder that help in removing oils from the burrs. Is this something that should be done regularly or do the oils work their way through the grinder with frequent use ?

I get that if you left a grinder for months uncleaned the oils may go stale but my questions more about a grinder that's in daily use.

Many thanks

Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

